# Advice Please: Found 1963 Girls Columbia Rambler (Flamboyant Blue)



## Mcguira (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello all! I’m am essentially bicycle illiterate, particularly with vintage bikes. I rescued this specimen this week from a scrap metal recycling dump. She is currently in three pieces (body and 2 wheels), but I don’t believe I left any of her behind. What can I say, she just spoke to me.

My internet browsing has led me to conclude that bases on the serial number I am looking at a 1963 Girls Columbia Rambler in Flamboyant Blue (as I believe seen in Columbia’s 1965 catalog).  

Does this sound right? Is she worth anything? Is it possible or at least, is it not too difficult to fix her up and get her cruising my neighborhood sometime in the near future? Where do I start guys?

REM


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks to be in decent shape.go through the bearings and new tire/tubes.not a lot of value there,but cool for cruising around.


----------



## mrpedromedina (Jan 3, 2019)

Check for date coding (From former Mr Columbia site)
Seems '63





Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## new2olbikes (Feb 17, 2019)

Pretty nice all around, nice rescue! good pics. I got a Columbia,(not Rambler) a couple of weeks ago, so your post will help me ID mine.


----------

